# 68 gto dash pad



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey, how hard is it to replace the Dash pad on a 68 gto with AC. is clipped on and also screwed in places?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure about with/AC, but the non-AC is a piece of cake. Couple screws, courtesy light, and a retainer clip on both ends. Matt


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Matt. seems like your my 68 go to guy. It was pretty simple. Now to find another at a decent price


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ha, wish it was as easy for finding the "decent price." How bad is the one you have? If the crack(s) are narrow, I would have it restored. Not inexpensive either way. Matt


----------

